# installing a trolling motor



## andy 1 (Jun 30, 2009)

I have a 14.5 lund semi v wide bottom boat. I am wanting to install a bow mount Mtoguide trolling motor. The problem is that the plate on the bow of the boat is not level and does not allow enough area for the trolling motor mounting plate. The plate on the bow is made uneven at the factory and does not offer a solid surface, I was thinking of making a plywoood plate to level the area and to attach it to the gunnel 
thoughts any one?


----------



## russ010 (Jun 30, 2009)

If you can't fabricate some sort of aluminum bracket, putting a 3/4" plywood base is what I would do


----------



## grizzly (Jun 30, 2009)

several people have made what russ said, just have to look around here. i put a transom mount up front, but wish i had room for a foot controlled TM


----------



## russ010 (Jun 30, 2009)

Here is how I did my other boat with the trolling motor - https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=4493&start=90... just scroll down the page a little.

On my new boat, I am temporarily using 2 - 2x10 blocks on top of each other because I'm waiting to make me a bracket to actually fit it... but these work great for the time being


----------

